# οδύνες και ωδίνες



## nickel (Oct 17, 2011)

Καλημέρα. Μέχρι και γλωσσικές απορίες βρίσκει κανείς στα τουίτς. 
"Οδύνες"; πού την βρήκαν την λέξη; δεν απαντά στον πληθυντικό η οδύνη. Μήπως εννοούν ωδίνες; Ή δεν ακολουθεί τοκετός;​
Αναφέρεται στο κείμενο των τριών: «Δυστυχώς, όμως, για να βγούμε στο κοινωνικό ξέφωτο του μέλλοντος, πρέπει να περάσουμε τις οδύνες του παρόντος».

Αν κοιτάξουμε στα λεξικά, θα δούμε ότι οι *ωδίνες* (γεν. *των ωδίνων*) δεν έχουν σήμερα ενικό (η _ωδίς_ είναι ξεχασμένη στο Πλάτωνα και τον Αριστοτέλη). 

Η *οδύνη* (γεν. πληθ. *των οδυνών*) έχει πληθυντικό στα κλιτικά λεξικά αλλά όχι στα παραδείγματα των λεξικών (_συμμετέχουμε στην οδύνη της οικογένειας του εκλιπόντος | η οδύνη του χωρισμού / του θανάτου / της ήττας | ψυχική οδύνη_).

Πάω στο Σώμα Κειμένων του ΙΕΛ και παίρνω πέντε παραδείγματα (το δεύτερο το μελετώ με ενδιαφέρον για αρκετή ώρα):

Οι οδύνες της αλλαγής πλήττουν και τον Παναθηναϊκό.
Όλο του το σώμα εγκυμονεί οδύνες.
Ακόμη και αν η πιο ορατή κοινωνική οδύνη συναντιέται στους πιο στερημένους, υπάρχουν επίσης λιγότερο ορατές οδύνες σε όλα τα επίπεδα του κοινωνικού κόσμου.
Σε αυτή τη Γαλλία που συνήθως αποσιωπά τις κοινωνικές της οδύνες, πιστεύετε ότι η παρουσία της αριστεράς στην εξουσία σήμαινε περισσότερη αλληλεγγύη;
Από αυτό το αμάλγαμα, όπου συνυπάρχουν η αίσθηση της παντοδυναμίας, αλλά και το αίσθημα του «αβοήθητου», θα αναδυθεί, μέσα από οδύνες και πένθη, η υποκειμενική ταυτότητα.
Αναρωτιέμαι: πόσες από τις 36.500 (πέτσινες) *οδύνες* του Γκουγκλ είναι οι κυριολεκτικές ωδίνες του τοκετού (αμέσως αμέσως, οι πρώτες που βλέπω έχουν δίπλα τους, κολλητό, τον _τοκετό_). Αλλά τι γίνεται με τις μεταφορικές _οδύνες / ωδίνες_ που συνοδεύουν κάθε αλλαγή; Γιατί τα λεξικά μας τις αγνοούν ή περιορίζονται στο *αρχαί ωδίνων* του Ματθαίου; Στο πρώτο παράδειγμα του ΙΕΛ τι είναι αυτές που πλήττουν τον Παναθηναϊκό, οι _οδύνες_ ή οι _ωδίνες_ της αλλαγής;

Τα λάθη γίνονται αναπόφευκτα: 258 *_οδύνων_, 5.120 *_ωδινών_.

Ψάχνω για _οδύνες_ στην Πύλη:

ψυχοσάββατου σήμαντρα χτυπούν τις οδύνες σου | κι αναστάσιμες τις χαρές σου σημαίνουν οι καμπάνες (Toutountzakis)
Μεσαιωνικό Κριαρά:

Οδύνες κατεκλόνισαν απέσω την ψυχήν μου (Λίβ. Sc. 3139). 
εκαταμεριζόμην και οδύνες την καρδίαν μου κατέτρωγαν μερίμνων ανυποφόρων (Επιθαλ. Ανδρ. Β´ 555)
_μυριοπώδυνος_ (Προκ. για τη μοίρα) που προξενεί πολλές οδύνες, βάσανα.

Στα αρχαία (_οδύναι, οδύνας, οδύναις_) αρκετές εκατοντάδες. Να ηρεμήσουμε; Να πούμε ότι ωραίες είναι οι _ωδίνες_ του τοκετού γραμμένες έτσι, αλλά και οι _οδύνες_ είναι βάσανα και λύπες. Και στο σκηνικό που ζούμε μας περιμένουν *οδύνες*, ακόμα κι αν γεννηθεί κάτι καινούργιο από την όλη υπόθεση;


----------



## sarant (Oct 17, 2011)

Κι εγώ τις πρόσεξα τις οδύνες των τριών. Πάντως, έχουν καταξιωθεί ποιητικά:

ΣΤΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΜΕΝΑ
Μας ξεπλανάτε σε όνειρα σαν τις Σειρήνες, 
στο εξωτικό τρεμόσβημα θλιμμένης δύσης, 
και μας μεθάτε με γλυκύτατες οδύνες! 
Ανάθεμά σας, κολασμένες αναμνήσεις!
(Λαπαθιώτης)

ή
Κι ήρθε καιρός, Νινόν, που λες
που απ’ τις οδύνες τις πολλές
συντρίμμι μένω στη γωνιά
μες στο βαρύ χειμώνα
(Λάσκος, Νινόν)

ή
Πόσες λύπες, πόσες οδύνες είχαν στοιβαχτεί από μέρα σε μέρα, από ώρα σε ώρα, μέσα της (Χρήστος Λεβάντας, Κείνη τη νύχτα)
Καταμεσής στο στήθος μου παράξενες οδύνες λούζονταν σ’ έναν καταρράχτη από μέλι. (Κ. Χατζηαργύρης, Ο δρόμος προς τη δόξα)
...αιώνες που μας έδωσαν ζωή, απογείωση, όνειρα, ελπίδες, χαρές, λύπες, οδύνες, εντάσεις, ηδονές, ζωή. (Μάνος Δουατζής)


----------



## nickel (Oct 17, 2011)

Υποδείξεις στους τρεις για τις _οδύνες_ έχει και η Ρίκα Βαγιάννη σήμερα:
Για το πολυσυζητημένο κείμενο των 3, έχω να πω τα εξής τρία βαθειά (sic) πράγματα:
1. Δεν έχω ιδέα τι θα πει κορπορατισμός και δεν είμαι σίγουρη ότι θέλω να μάθω.
2. Οι ωδίνες γράφονται με ωμέγα, η οδύνη με όμικρον.
3. Η καταληκτική αναφορά στον «Πρωθυπουργό που θα διαπραγματευτεί την τελική και οριστική λύση για τη χώρα μας», μου έκοψε τα ήπατα.​
Ευκαιρία να προσθέσω ότι ο τοκετός χωρίς πόνους είναι *ανώδυνος* (αν + οδύνη). Ούτε *_ανώδινος_ ούτε *_ανόδυνος_.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 17, 2011)

Τελικά μου φαίνεται ότι η διάκριση ανάμεσα στις _ωδίνες_ και τις _οδύνες_ βασίζεται στη φορά κίνησης στο επίμαχο σημείο: Αν βγαίνει προς τα έξω, είναι ωδίνες· αν μπαίνει προς τα μέσα είναι οδύνες.

ΥΓ Κουδουνάκια και ανώδυνα δεν έχει!


----------



## dharvatis (Oct 17, 2011)

nickel said:


> Αν κοιτάξουμε στα λεξικά, θα δούμε ότι οι *ωδίνες* (γεν. *των ωδίνων*) δεν έχουν σήμερα ενικό (η _ωδίς_ είναι ξεχασμένη στο Πλάτωνα και τον Αριστοτέλη).



Κι όμως, ο μαιευτήρας μας χρησιμοποίησε με απόλυτη άνεση την "ωδίνα"! Ιατρική γλώσσα ίσως, αλλά αξίζει να αναφερθεί.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 17, 2011)

dharvatis said:


> Κι όμως, ο μαιευτήρας μας χρησιμοποίησε με απόλυτη άνεση την "ωδίνα"! Ιατρική γλώσσα ίσως, αλλά αξίζει να αναφερθεί.



Προφανώς είναι αποδεκτή ορολογία: Γκουγκλιές


----------

